# When did Londinums start shipping with the high performance seals?



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know when the Londiniums started shipping with the new high performance seals? Unless I flush between shots the lever's not grabbing until very late / high angle and I'm getting a low shot volume, also if I don't flush after the last shot I'm almost guaranteed a stuck thermosyphon.

Could it be anything apart from the seals? I bought my machine December 2016 so it's fairly new!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ask Reiss @lespresso


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had my my L1 for about 4 years and have only changed the seals once. The seals it was supplied with were not good, and like you I suffered from very low shot volume. I replaced them after a year with pre "high performance" seals and its been capable of 40cc shots ever since. I lift the lever about 3 or four times a year and clean and re grease. A simple 10 minute job, which I did today in fact. Normally just after doing this, I get a stalled thermo syphon. Meaning that the group does not get hot untill I give it a small flush, but I never need to do this again until the next re grease.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

JackBlackmore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know when the Londiniums started shipping with the new high performance seals? Unless I flush between shots the lever's not grabbing until very late / high angle and I'm getting a low shot volume, also if I don't flush after the last shot I'm almost guaranteed a stuck thermosyphon.
> 
> Could it be anything apart from the seals? I bought my machine December 2016 so it's fairly new!


Have you actually contacted reiss before posting on here, as he always helps out


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Have you actually contacted reiss before posting on here, as he always helps out


Nope, thought it would be better to post on here as then more people will be able to see the answer and save someone else asking the same question at a later date but I'll just message Reiss


----------



## greg-g (Mar 8, 2013)

I would think you should have the new seals but only reiss could tell for sure.

If nothing else after 9 months it's probably a good time to lubricate the bore plus a smear on the seals. I wouldn't remove the seals unless you intend to replace them. It's only a very short job and your comments reminded me to do mine which I've just now done.

I still always give a short flush after the final shot, if nothing else it helps keep the screen a little cleaner. I also soaked the screen in espresso machine cleaner while I had it out.


----------

